# No periods?



## GamerGainerGirl (Jun 6, 2014)

Okay so this is kinda personal and I feel weird posting it, but has anyone else had issues with their cycles because of their weight?

I have always been chubbier and have always had very irregular periods. I had told my doctors about it pretty much every time I went in, since I was afraid of getting endometriosis since my mother had it and had a hard time having children before having a historectomy when she was 23. She had periods basically everyday of the year, ever since she started at 16. 
Well, I had my first one at like 12 or 13 since I have always been an early bloomer (lucky me  ) and ever since then until a few years ago (I am 20) I would have really random cycles. I would be on period muliple times a month, have super heavy ones, I would go a month or 2 with no period, sometimes having spotting or light periods instead.

Since I started gaining more weight I started having really infrequent periods. No rhyme or reason, typically light when they did happen every few months and they usually were more like spotting randomly on and off for a week or two. 

Then this past year (It might be a bit less than that) I have stopped having them all together. I have spotted maybe twice in the last year, if memory serves me right. I have never been able to chart cycles because I a lot of times can't tell if I am spotting or having a period.

Regardless, I have no insurance right now and I am pretty sure other than paying out the butt for testing they would just tell me I am too fat. My primary concern is WHY am I not having them? I assume hormones. But what is happening to the eggs? Am I infertile?

Any opinions, feedback, or advice would be very appreciated


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 6, 2014)

I have had periods that are somewhat irregular - going for a few months without one and generally having periods every 3-5 weeks when I am having them - but my doctor's advice is that if you haven't had a period in over six months then it is something to get checked out. Based on that I would try and ask your doctor again because it is something unusual and to be honest it is probably hormonal. I can't give any opinion on doctors/costs etc as I am english so we have the NHS over here. 

As for fertility, if you imagine your reproductive system is like a machine, then anything that makes that machine run at less than 100% productivity will reduce fertility. So yes, having the lining of your womb essentially not be 'refreshed' for a year or so will reduce the productivity of the 'machine' and make you less fertile. But you could still be ovulating so it is perfectly possible that you are still fertile, just less so than if your reproductive system was working 100% perfect, if that makes sense.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 6, 2014)

i agree with loopy...i would recommend seeing a gyno...

ify you don't have insurance right now, many cities have free clinics or organizations that specifically offer woman services to the uninsured. try google and see what is available in your city.


----------



## Jah (Jun 6, 2014)

I know what it's like having problems with periods. I've been bleeding for 8 months and having been going to the doctor about it. I was put on the pill to try and get rid of the bleeding and so far all it has done is lighten the bleeding. I'm worried about having a hysterectomy. 
But enough about me, if you are having problems you should go to the doctor to get treatment and have tests to rule out more serious problems like cancer. The doctor may or may not send you to a gyno straight away.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 6, 2014)

It sounds like you might have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome and it's quite common with heavier women. 

I included a Mayo Clinic link because they're so reliable. I would ask your Dr. about it.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, it sounds like PCOS. You should check with a doctor. You can also check the thread in this forum about PCOS. It has good information on it. It may be a bit old, but the links are still valid.

Good luck!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75502&referrerid=88056


----------



## myownway (Jun 21, 2014)

My wife has a similar problem but she doesn't have polycystic ovaries - still, as far as my info goes, one can have PCOS without having polycystic ovaries, since it's a syndrome and the root causes of it are not really determined yet. Still, what seems to be the main problem in excess androgens (caused by either adrenal which casue a "defect" consisting in the "egg" not being released from the ovary into the duct, which, in turn, causes further excess of androgens (follicle with unreleased egg is not functioning properly and produces extra androgens while causing deficit in progesterone). Progesterone deficiency may, in turn, become exacerbated by the extra estrogen produces by extra adipose tissue in case one has plenty of it. Generally, the thing is lower androgens and balance progesterone and estrogen, but that's not an easy task, especially if one has hypothyroidism and some insulin resistance, as my wife does.

We are currently trying some natural remedies for this conditions paired with more physical activity and I'll post here if there will be any improvement.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Jun 23, 2014)

myownway said:


> My wife has a similar problem but she doesn't have polycystic ovaries - still, as far as my info goes, one can have PCOS without having polycystic ovaries, since it's a syndrome and the root causes of it are not really determined yet. Still, what seems to be the main problem in excess androgens (caused by either adrenal which casue a "defect" consisting in the "egg" not being released from the ovary into the duct, which, in turn, causes further excess of androgens (follicle with unreleased egg is not functioning properly and produces extra androgens while causing deficit in progesterone). Progesterone deficiency may, in turn, become exacerbated by the extra estrogen produces by extra adipose tissue in case one has plenty of it. Generally, the thing is lower androgens and balance progesterone and estrogen, but that's not an easy task, especially if one has hypothyroidism and some insulin resistance, as my wife does.
> 
> We are currently trying some natural remedies for this conditions paired with more physical activity and I'll post here if there will be any improvement.



That would be great! Please keep us updated if anything seems to help 

And thank you all for your input! I looked into it and it does sound like PCOS could very well be the cause. For now I'm going to start being more active and stuff while I look for a job, and go from there once I have the funds.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 23, 2014)

GamerGainerGirl said:


> Any opinions, feedback, or advice would be very appreciated



This may not be totally applicable to your situation but I was recently put on the Mirena IUD and it has been a life changer - if your GYN thinks it might be appropriate for you eventually, the manufacturer now has a program to help people w/o insurance to get one - there is no "generic" version for it. It is good for up to 5 years and no periods at all if that is something you may want someday. If you want more info, please feel free to pm me - I hope you feel better and things get straightened out for you.


----------



## myownway (Jun 24, 2014)

Actually, if you have a history of endometriosis in your family you should watch your estrogen levels, as estrogen dominance (that is, estrogen levels that are visibly disproportionate to the levels of progesterone, even if they themselves are within range - so one can have low prog and normal estro or normal prog and high estro and both these situations are estrogen dominance) contributes to endometriosis a lot. Therefore you should watch out when using contraceptives, since there is quite a big chance that as a lady with plenty of adipose tissue you have a lot of estrogen in your body, so adding more of it might not be a good idea. The problem is also, as far as I have learned, that although progesterone supplementation often helps, it has to be natural progesterone and not various compounds similar to it that are used in contraceptives (such as medroxyprogesterone or chlormadinone acetate for example). But one cannot say anything for sure without knowing your hormone levels, and even the situation might not be completely clear. As far as I have read, progesterone cream works great in case when estrogen dominance occurs alone or with elevated androgens, but I'm not sure what to do in situation when only androgens are elevated, for example. You should definitely see a doc, preferably one being well versed in both endocrinology and gynaecology, but watch out. Many docs are not up-to-date with info and as far as I can see this is an area of active research right now. Be especially wary if the doc would just want you to take the pill, as it's more a band-aid than actual treatment. 

Obviously, you have less to worry if being fertile is not a concern, although estrogen dominance is linked with quite a lot of conditions, from hypothyroidism to insulin resistance, so I think balancing your hormones should be a long-term plan. Unfortunately, this often means that hormonal pills are out of question as a birth control method - since adding extra hormones coming from them to the equation makes achieving balance harder - especially since these progesterone-similar compounds used in them do not function as "normal" progesterone - which means you basically get one more hormone in your body and artificial one at that.

As for my wife, for now she has her thyroid in check and started being more physically active to lower her insulin levels (in order to reduce her insulin resistance) which will be supported by supplementing chromium. This alone should have a bit of balancing effect on her hormones, but she is going to start using saw palmetto and vitex (both in capsules). The first one is supposed to reduce DHT (dihydrotestosterone, responsible for acne and hair appearing when you dont want it to appear) and have an overally balancing effect, while the second one is supposed to increase progesterone levels and also has overally balancing effect. If that turns out to be not enough, she plans to add natural progesterone either in pills or cream. It will take couple of months to see if there are any results (a couple for the exercise and herbal remedies and next couple if progesterone turns out to be necessary), but once there are any I'll be sure to post here.

As for PCOS, I found this resource quite helpful:

http://pcosfaq.com/


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 24, 2014)

myownway said:


> Actually, if you have a history of endometriosis in your family you should watch your estrogen levels, as estrogen dominance (that is, estrogen levels that are visibly disproportionate to the levels of progesterone, even if they themselves are within range - so one can have low prog and normal estro or normal prog and high estro and both these situations are estrogen dominance) contributes to endometriosis a lot. Therefore you should watch out when using contraceptives, since there is quite a big chance that as a lady with plenty of adipose tissue you have a lot of estrogen in your body, so adding more of it might not be a good idea. The problem is also, as far as I have learned, that although progesterone supplementation often helps, it has to be natural progesterone and not various compounds similar to it that are used in contraceptives (such as medroxyprogesterone or chlormadinone acetate for example). But one cannot say anything for sure without knowing your hormone levels, and even the situation might not be completely clear. As far as I have read, progesterone cream works great in case when estrogen dominance occurs alone or with elevated androgens, but I'm not sure what to do in situation when only androgens are elevated, for example. You should definitely see a doc, preferably one being well versed in both endocrinology and gynaecology, but watch out. Many docs are not up-to-date with info and as far as I can see this is an area of active research right now. Be especially wary if the doc would just want you to take the pill, as it's more a band-aid than actual treatment.
> 
> Obviously, you have less to worry if being fertile is not a concern, although estrogen dominance is linked with quite a lot of conditions, from hypothyroidism to insulin resistance, so I think balancing your hormones should be a long-term plan. Unfortunately, this often means that hormonal pills are out of question as a birth control method - since adding extra hormones coming from them to the equation makes achieving balance harder - especially since these progesterone-similar compounds used in them do not function as "normal" progesterone - which means you basically get one more hormone in your body and artificial one at that.
> 
> ...



Really thorough post and chock full of good, accurate information. What you say about birth control is also true. They don't help to correct the underlying problem and many women end up with other issues as a result. I think most doctors are just woefully undereducated with regard to this syndrome and just push drugs when there are other more gentle and effective ways of dealing with the issue.

I have PCOS and have decided to work with a Naturopath after being fed up with the Western Medical Industrial Complex. I already ate very well (this is hugely important - cut out refined, processed food) and I am not insulin resistant and don't have missing periods though I have other symptoms. I've become more active and have incorporated Vitex and Maca Root, along with my other supplements and I'm seeing a great difference. It's recommended that women should use the supplements for at least a few weeks to really notice a difference. Of course every woman is different so length of time could take up to several months or as little as a week. 

Gamer Girl, the herbs I listed are available at a health food store or online. I suggest doing research about them and if it makes sense to you, give them a try. Also, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but if in fact you do have PCOS, you might need to curb gaining any significant amounts of weight because it can worsen your symptoms. Good luck.


----------



## myownway (Jun 25, 2014)

ashmamma84 said:


> I have PCOS and have decided to work with a Naturopath after being fed up with the Western Medical Industrial Complex. I already ate very well (this is hugely important - cut out refined, processed food) and I am not insulin resistant and don't have missing periods though I have other symptoms. I've become more active and have incorporated Vitex and Maca Root, along with my other supplements and I'm seeing a great difference. It's recommended that women should use the supplements for at least a few weeks to really notice a difference. Of course every woman is different so length of time could take up to several months or as little as a week.


First of all, thanks for a kind word .

Secondly, have you ever used inositol and can you tell how it worked? I just bought it for my wife after some research and I wonder if it will work for her.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2014)

myownway said:


> First of all, thanks for a kind word .
> 
> Secondly, have you ever used inositol and can you tell how it worked? I just bought it for my wife after some research and I wonder if it will work for her.



No, I've not ever taken Inositol. I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## myownway (Jun 27, 2014)

No worries, thanks .

Anyway, it arrived yesterday and my wife will be taking her 2nd sash today. I read that it sometimes shows first effects after a few days already (albeit more with regard to mental well-being, so maybe I'll have something to write after the weekend.


----------



## RussianRoulette (Aug 16, 2014)

if u go 3 months or more without a period..you need to see a gyn and get a shot of hormones.. if u don't it increases your chances for cancer. I know because my mom is a doctor.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2014)

Saisha said:


> This may not be totally applicable to your situation but I was recently put on the Mirena IUD and it has been a life changer - if your GYN thinks it might be appropriate for you eventually, the manufacturer now has a program to help people w/o insurance to get one - there is no "generic" version for it. It is good for up to 5 years and no periods at all if that is something you may want someday. If you want more info, please feel free to pm me - I hope you feel better and things get straightened out for you.



I have not used the new IUDs - I had a total hysterectomy about 20 years ago. However, the early version of IUDs were my favorite birth control devices - having used them for a considerable period of time. Unluckily, I was also visited by the PCOS fairy with all her considerable wrath. In the later stages of my fight with PCOS, it wrecked havoc between my body and the IUDs. I had no choice but to have them permanently removed from the birth control choices for this old girl. The pain in my uterus that the cramps caused was pretty miserable.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 17, 2014)

You might want to call one of your local Planned Parenthood. They do more than just birth control. They might be able to help you, since you're without insurance. They may charge something but on a sliding scale for your needs.


----------



## myownway (Aug 21, 2014)

We might have found the solution. It consists of three words.

Natural. Progesterone. Cream.

After 2 weeks of using the NPC my wife got a period, her mood and self-perception improved by light years, her libido want back to normal, she sleeps peacefully at night, is less anxious and irritable and has much more energy for everything. We are still waiting to see if there are any effects when it comes to acne - basically I will be able to give you a more thorough "report" maybe 3 months from now, but as of now it's already working miracles.

On a side note, I encourage all ladies having fertility/PCOS/thyroid/hirsutism problems to read the following study:

http://eje-online.org/content/150/3/363.full.pdf

(it might take a while to load, but it's worth reading it - it explains a lot about the relationship between all those problems)

Basically, you might get your hormones checked - if it confirms normal estrogen but decreased progesterone, or normal progesterone but increased estrogen, you might want to consider natural progesterone. Just stay away from synthetic progestins (like Provera, or any other meds that contain something-gesterone and not PROgesterone) - what you want is the substance IDENTICAL to the one your body is supposed to produce. My wife was taking progestins before and while they restored her period, they aggravated other symptoms and did nothing for her mood or libido, while carrying a risk of blood clots.

Important fact worth mentioning - natural progesterone is not subject to patenting since it's a natural substance, hence little interest for the pharmaceutical companies to promote it, even if it works.

Obviously, it's not a wonder drug, and it is not fit for everyone - contrary to what many NPC advertisements say on the web - but it definitely should be considered, especially for BBWs, since extra fat means extra estrogen, and once the balance is destroyed, things can roll downhill.

I'll be keeping you updated if anything worth mentioning turns out.


----------

